# sharks



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, I went to SH last saturday, got there early to meet the high tide at 9:30pm. Well, the thing I caught alot of was SHARKS. Dogfish, and very very large. So large there were actually breaking my 50lb braided line, and one shark it looks like it broke my hook. I caught a total of 3+ huge dogfish sharks and 1 ray. 

I was using a fishfinder rig, 50lb pro braid, 5oz weight and 6/0 hooks. I was using clams and a large bunker. (I wanted peanut bunker but they said it was too early in the year still) A few questions.

1) How can I avoid catching sharks at night and catch "good" fish like stripers instead? Maybe the answer is not to use bait at all? Is a fishfinder rig a bad idea because I am getting so many sharks. Perhaps a high low rig? Should I use bobbers on the high low rig? How low to the bottom? I bought one in the store and it looked very low, and the hooks looked flimsy. 
2) Why did my line break? Dogfish sharks don't have teeth do they? I know bluefish have teeth the can cut the line. The line broke a couple of times after i landed them. After I broke the line, i was using the drag alot which proved effective until i got them on the beach. 
3) Should I use a leader? A metal or other material? Is it possible that my 6/0 hook broke? It was a name brand, but I don't recall the make. 

I think next time I am going to try to use smaller bait, and a mix of 6/0 and 7/0 hooks. Perhaps I should use a leader. I did have leaders with me, but I think they were cheaply made and would surely break if I caught a large fish. Is there any recommended pre-made leaders that are very tought? Should I upgrade my 50lb line to 80lb?

Thanks in Advance! Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Not trying to be a wise-ass but it seems to me that if you are throwing large hunks of meat into the ocean in high summer at 9:30pm you stand a very good chance of catching sharks. Your chances of hooking up with a striper this time of year are comparitively poor, especially given the presence of larger predatory fish.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Sharks like to feed at night.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Use floro or mono for a leader, if a shark or blue's teeth touch that braid it will cut it. If you are after stripers you can go up to 80 lb leader without much issue. During the day you may need to lighten up. Your hooks likely are not breaking (you would get back just half a hook).


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

parkstreet1234 said:


> Well, I went to SH last saturday, got there early to meet the high tide at 9:30pm. Well, the thing I caught alot of was SHARKS. Dogfish, and very very large. So large there were actually breaking my 50lb braided line, and one shark it looks like it broke my hook. I caught a total of 3+ huge dogfish sharks and 1 ray.
> 
> I was using a fishfinder rig, 50lb pro braid, 5oz weight and 6/0 hooks. I was using clams and a large bunker. (I wanted peanut bunker but they said it was too early in the year still) A few questions.
> 
> ...


Hey Park, let's take these one at a time. 

1) Try NOT to fish at night, that's when the doggies come out to play and feed as well as the all of the other trash fish. This time of year ya want to fish early morning or dusk, (watch the tides!!!!) Resident schoolie striper are still being caught but have been here and there due to water temps. 

2) The rig and hook size you were using is JUST FINE, that's what I use, except the leader on my rig is only about 6-8 inches long. 

3) Line breaking....could be from chafing on the bottom. Could be the power pro is starting to dry rot. I use braid exclusively on my surf set ups and I have found that power pro can dry rot. Could be a decent sized blue hit ya high and cut the line. If the line broke AFTER you landed your catch, it was most likely due to chafing in the wash. All the crushed up shells and such play havoc on your line weather you use braid, mono, or flouro. 

4) YOU DON'T have to use a leader. I don't and never had an issue with it. It's up to you on that one. 

5) Hooks breaking. It's unlikely that the hook broke, although it can happen, but not that often. 

6) Up grading to 80lb. You can if you want, but your set up is just fine. I use 50lb on all of my surf set ups. 

7) Bait....stay with the clam and get some mackerel, mullet, herring fillets or spot fillets. South Jersey Bait and Tackle in North Wildwood have them. 

8) Next time you are down, give me a shout. 609-408-5707. I get every other week end off. Be glad to help ya out.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks ruddedogg that helps me ouy too


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

out


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

RudeDog:

Let me tell you, I think you hit the nail right on the head. I am using PowerPro 50lb and unfortunately I just bought huge spool of it. I believe what you are saying is right, the line upon very close inpection is dry rotted and faded witin about 1-12" near the hook. IIn fact on hot day it looked like there was dust coming off the line and the line looked very faded. I dont keep my line on there long, and I change it out often. I think the advice might be to cut off about 10 feet everytime for those who use powerpro. Can you tell me another brand that does not dry rot like this? I want to switch to 80lb, but surely not this same brand!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You can try suffix if you want but it can be a bit pricy.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Have you heard of TuF-Line XP? I heard about SPiderwire and Fireline but have not tried them. OK, thanks for the heads up. Does it have a coating on it?


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello:

I was thinking about doing a test, PP vs. other types of braid. Maybe I could find some people with 50lb braid of different brands to test? I will get some weights and test the break points. Maybe I could contact the company directly to have them send some to me.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

parkstreet1234:


Check the latest issue of Sport Fishing Magazine--they had a line test in there that was excellent..they used the same model of Line Testing machine as IGFA, tested mono, braid, and flourocarbon. They broke it down into the numbers---even down to cost per yard. BPS Magibraid faired very well---as did several others. 


ON the subject of sharks--I don't get to shore/surf fish much and have never hooked up on one (did catch a ray last summer in MB---local showed me how NOT to get stung)..how do you avoid a bite, other than by carefully keeping appendages away from their mouth? Is there a good handling technique? I saw a couple videos where guys just drag them backwards into the surf and turn around so their head is facing out, then back away quickly. Is that the secret?


----------

